# Demonoid is back!



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, Demonoid is back. check it here d2.vu

My log-in credentials are working, check if yours too...


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow... if its ture, its the best news I have heard since long time.... Are the seed ratios reset? are the torrents still present?

Cant wait to get back home to check this..

Edit: Yeah!!...My login is working too (couldnt wait.. borrowed friends phone to check)..feels like bliss. There is no place as good as Demonoid.

but I cant see my download/upload ratio...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2013)

Torrents are there. IDK about all. 
Seed ratio is not reset. I can my ratio intact also downloaded one torrent of an "open source" movie. Felt no issue.


----------



## amjath (Jun 6, 2013)

is that demonoid


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2013)

It is! 

Demonoid Resurrected? An Interview With the Admins of D2.vu | TorrentFreak


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2013)

My log-in credentials are working too


----------



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

plz send me invitation


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

not working for me , i think..

edit- cool working now

invite me somebuddy ..


----------



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> not working for me , i think..


your location ==



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10878&stc=1


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

edit2 : 





> For the foreseeable future d2.vu will remain a semi-private beta site and no new invitations to join will be issued until we are certain that the system is stable.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

btw whats the difference between this & others like TPB,KickAss,etc??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> btw whats the difference between this & others like TPB,KickAss,etc??



The torrents are more organized with less malware and virus and the concept of the download/upload ratio discourages leechers...Encourages the feeling of a closed and secure community.
The design of the website and navigation is awesome too.. you need to experience it to understand it...
The site does not encourage porn.. so not every one would like it.. 
BTW...Kickass was one of the major uploaders on Demonoid before KAT happened.



mastercool8695 said:


> edit2 :



It is so for security reasons


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

never used Demonoid...but I heard that it bans leechers


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2013)

Every private tracker bans leechers or to put it better if your ratio is below 1 you might get banned.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Good news


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 7, 2013)

D2 has been around since May. Earlier it was marked as hoax as the site was hosting malware and taken down. It relaunched after a week or so and has been going on strong ever since. It isn't run by the same team but by some forum members .. This was the message sent when it came back : 


> Hello people
> We all read the same news stories: The Demonoid servers shut down and seized in the Ukraine. The Demonoid admin team detained in Mexico. The demonoid.me domain snatched and put up for sale. The Demonoid trackers back online in Hong Kong, but then disappearing. We all wanted to believe that Demonoid would be resurrected once again; though it seems clear that this time it is really gone.
> 
> Now for some good news: The heart and soul of Demonoid lives on! Through an amazing sequence of unlikely events, the data on those Ukrainian servers has made its way into the safe hands of members of our own community and has now been re-launched as d2.vu. For the foreseeable future d2.vu will remain a semi-private beta site and no new invitations to join will be issued until we are certain that the system is stable.
> ...


----------



## rosemolr (Jun 7, 2013)

Now that indeed is a good news for all the folks out here...@^^ what a perfect delivery of message from the admin of d2.vu...Hats off guys


----------



## adimax (Jun 14, 2013)

Bade loog,May I ask for invite?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 14, 2013)

adimax said:


> Bade loog,May I ask for invite?



Sorry Buddy, registrations are not yet open as its still in Beta... and they are still sorting out many bugs with it. Will send one to you as soon as everything is sorted out.


----------



## maxmk (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow kool... my login details are working to...


----------



## Dushie (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, the old login details are working, which is very good.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Will check if my login works.


----------



## sam1 (Jun 27, 2013)

mine's working too, yipppppyyyyy!!!!!!! thnx a lot for sharing the news


----------

